

Show HN: Legacy – A lightweight Cassandra backup-to-S3 tool written in Go - hathers
https://github.com/iamthemovie/legacy

======
senic
Unfortunately I get a Segfault when I try to run it. Would be highly
interesting to me otherwise.

~~~
jordz
Interesting, can you send me the details of the output? pastebin?

EDIT: or even better github issues and I'll fix it asap :)

